# tiles in an enclosure/vivarium



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

hi there has anyone tiled there vivs.

im looking at building a big shed for the reptiles, after insulation and thermoboard, im thinking of tiling it as im a tiler.

i would tile the hole room the build enclosures in the and tile inside them.

just thinking its easy to clean would look real nice to.

dont know how it will effect heat wise

has anyone done this ????


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

I built a 5'x4'x3.5' viv for my beardie and tiled inside it, mainly for easy cleaning and I thought it would look good as you said. I had the beardie in it for a few months with just bare wood and I don't recall noticing any difference heatwise after I tiled it.


----------



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

well going to tile the sides and back, and put timber on the floor with substrate as i think a ceramic heater strait down on tiles will be to hot


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

I used floor tiles on mine, floor included and they didn't hold any heat. I had a large megaray bulb in there which gave off alot of heat and it was totally fine.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I've put slate type tiles in my beardie's viv. They look good and are easy to clean. Temps seem OK.


----------

